# Unicorn 100 dollar tip



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Got a 100 dollar tip for a 15 minute ride from casino to train station.
It was off the app ride and I quoted the guy 20 bucks.
He had just watched Carlos Santana concert and him and his friend and I talked about Rock the entire 15 minutes.
This was my best tip ever in 6 years full time driving.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Jimmy44 said:


> Got a 100 dollar tip for a 15 minute ride from casino to train station.
> It was off the app ride and I quoted the guy 20 bucks.
> He had just watched Carlos Santana concert and him and his friend and I talked about Rock the entire 15 minutes.
> This was my best tip ever in 6 years full time driving.



Good thing he wasn't a cop.

You know taking trips with pax in the vehicle "off the meter" is illegal right? No commercial insurance coverage.

With Uber the required commercial insurance is only on during an active trip. Your personal insurance doesn't cover when your engaged in commercial or criminal operations like a bandit taxi.

If an accident occurred you could have been up sh*t creek, no license until you pay off all the bills. No Uber or anything anymore, banned for life. Accidents occur without warning.

You know if they wanted to, they could supeona this website for your IP address that would lead directly to you.

If you have commercial insurance, then excuse the fsck out of me, but you must be making good money to afford $500 a month for it.

If $100 is your best tip in 6 years, your not in the right location. Heck I've gotten $100 tips for delivering everything from ice to beer to cigarettes.

During covid it was groceries.

My best tip in 6 years was $800. 😁


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Good thing he wasn't a cop.
> 
> You know taking trips with pax in the vehicle "off the meter" is illegal right? No commercial insurance coverage.
> 
> ...


I drive days with mostly blue collar passengers.
I do ok and enjoy it.
Tips are not a big part of my business plan.
I'm glad your doing well with tips and hope it continues.


----------

